# Nur Domain anzeigen



## dadiscobeat (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

die Frage ist bestimmt schon öfters gestellt worden, aber ich weiss nicht recht wonach ich suchen soll. 

Möchte gerne beim Aufruf einer Website nur die Domain in der Adressleiste des Browsers angezeigt bekommen und nicht den ganzen Pfad. Also http://www.adresse.de statt http://www.adresse.de/kontakt.html.

Weiss jemand wie das funktioniert ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. April 2004)

Indem Du mit Frames arbeitest:



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Seitentitel</title>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<frameset rows="0%,100%">
   <frame src="leereseite.html" scrolling=no>
   <frame src="deinehauptseite.html">
</frameset><noframes>Ihr browser kann keine Frames! =)</noframes>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## dadiscobeat (28. April 2004)

Ok Danke, dann verzichte ich lieber drauf ! Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es nur mit Frames lösbar ist.


----------



## Nightshadow (28. April 2004)

hallo,
Du mußt den code von  Neurodeamon audf eine Seite kopieren. Diese speicherst Du als Index.
Deine vorhandene Index Seite benennst Du um in Index2 und lädst diese in Dein Frameset, fertig

Man sieht nichts von den Frames, schauß Dir an und klick Dich ma durch.http://www.pppclan.de
Es bleibt oben in der Adresszeile immer die url ohne anhang stehen,
Kannst Dir auch dort den code kopieren

mfg


----------



## IndoorJo (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nightshadow _
> *hallo,
> Du mußt den code von  Neurodeamon audf eine Seite kopieren. Diese speicherst Du als Index.
> Deine vorhandene Index Seite benennst Du um in Index2 und lädst diese in Dein Frameset, fertig*


 Ich denke, dass er das weiß. Er mag diese Lösung nicht - würde ich auch nicht mögen!


----------



## Nightshadow (28. April 2004)

sorry, wollte nicht aufdringlich werden nur helfen


----------



## aquasonic (28. April 2004)

Wieso mögt ihr diese Lösung nicht

Ach ja, geht noch einfacher:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Seitentitel</title>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<frameset rows="*">
   <frame src="deinehauptseite.html">
</frameset><noframes>Ihr browser kann keine Frames! =)</noframes>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Nightshadow (28. April 2004)

</frameset><noframes>Ihr browser kann keine Frames! =)</noframes>

hallo, 
hätte da auch noch ne frage zu
Kann ich in diesem tag ein html doc. laden lassen?
oder aber auch die schrift editieren?

vielen Dank im voraus

mfg


----------



## aquasonic (28. April 2004)

Ja, dort kannst du einfach normales HTML verwenden...


----------



## Nightshadow (29. April 2004)

vielen Dank, werd das ma tsten

mfg


----------

